# STREETLOW'S FRESNO CAR SHOW OCT 23RD, MALAGA PARK



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)




----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

*HOP RULES & PAYOUT *

SINGLE PUMP:
37 INCH LOCKUP HEIGHT
FIRST PLACE: $300.00 & TROPHY
SECOND PLACE: $100.00 & TROPHY

DOUBLE PUMP:
40 INCH LOCKUP HEIGHT
FIRST PLACE: $300.00 & TROPHY
SECOND PLACE : $100.00 & TROPHY 

RADICAL CLASS:
CARS & TRUCKS COMPETE TOGETHER
FIRST PLACE: $300.00 & TROPHY
SECOND PLACE: $100.00 & TROPHY

GENERAL RULES FOR ALL HOPPERS:
ALL ENTRIES MUST BE A COMPLETE VEHICLE: BUMPERS, GRILLS, WINDOWS, ECT.
NO DOUBLE SWITCHING
ANY HOPPER GETTING STUCK IN THE AIR ON BACK BUMPER WILL BE DIQUALIFIED!!!
STREETLOW HOP JUDGE HAS FINAL WORD ON ALL DISCREPANCIES...​


----------



## C-Lo Productions (Aug 17, 2007)

ttt


----------



## C-Lo Productions (Aug 17, 2007)

ttt


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

559


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

ttt


----------



## 85_Cutlass (Jun 14, 2011)

TTT


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

TTT


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

TO THE TOP


----------



## AMFCUSTOMS559 (Aug 23, 2008)

Ttt


----------



## Ecalderon (Feb 22, 2008)

TTMFT


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

good luck to all that attented this show


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

TTT


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## chonga (Nov 11, 2009)

:rimshot:


----------



## bestia (Feb 22, 2010)

thanks streetlow for the photo shoot of my 72 monte carlo "Azteca Bron"


----------



## COMPADRES 48 (Sep 27, 2011)

PLANINNING PN BEING THERE


----------



## xxxxxxxxxFCCC (Jan 1, 2010)

ttt


----------



## CHOLOS CAR CLUB (Oct 28, 2010)

Me and my car club wicked ridaz will be attending this show and i "Da Connection" will be performing


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)




----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

BRINGING BACK TTT!!!!


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

TTT


----------



## xxxxxxxxxFCCC (Jan 1, 2010)

TTT


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

TTT


----------



## Mr_cutty_84 (Sep 20, 2008)

we will be having a cruise night to help my daughter Angela put her baby to rest Isabella Marie Navejas so all of you that can make it would be great and very much thank full to help me help my daughter put my grand daughter to rest so please make out there check out the cars have some bomb as burgers ohh and they have good prices 99cents burgers so hope to see you all out there thank you Junior AKA Mr_cutty_84 









also will have 50/50 raffle will have trophies as well thank you and hope to see you all there


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

Ttt for mack 10 and street low. Backyard boogie oogie oogie! On dem thangs!


----------



## xxxxxxxxxFCCC (Jan 1, 2010)

TTT Street Low


----------



## SixOne (Nov 13, 2003)

Look For I M P A L A S
.
.


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

*ROLL CALL!!*


----------



## kajumbo (Nov 7, 2008)

NO DAVINA IN FRESNO??????


----------



## felix96 (Jul 3, 2008)

BROWN SOCIETY will be there :yes:

whats the cost to enter a car didnt see it on the flyer or maybe im just blind.


----------



## BIG PANDULCE (Oct 14, 2005)

*ROLLERZ ONLY SAN JOSE*


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## oaktownraider (Jan 9, 2010)

"LATIN TRADITIONS"B.C. MERCED CALI. WILL BE ATTENDING THIS SHOW LOOKING FORWARD TO IT....


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

TTT!!!


----------



## PEPSI_559 (Jun 18, 2008)

SIDE II SIDE WILL B THERE


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

TTT


----------



## DETACHED (Mar 13, 2006)

anybody got a catagories list?


----------



## DETACHED (Mar 13, 2006)

felix96 said:


> BROWN SOCIETY will be there :yes:
> 
> whats the cost to enter a car didnt see it on the flyer or maybe im just blind.


streetlowmagazine.com had 40 bucks day of. however i havent found catagories list yet, also i thought that date was the biola car show from c-lo productions


----------



## BIG PANDULCE (Oct 14, 2005)

*$40.00 Bucks Day Of Show For Car Entry? :dunno:*


----------



## 85_Cutlass (Jun 14, 2011)

anyone know the catagories?


DETACHED said:


> anybody got a catagories list?


----------



## chonga (Nov 11, 2009)

:boink:


----------



## droppedltd (Sep 3, 2007)

i dont think it would be $40. the convention show in la was only $25. and i think vegas is $45........but idk where to find out how much?


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

TO ENTER YOUR CAR FOR THE SHOW WILL COST $40.00,DAY OF SHOW

SPECTATOR PRICE IS $20.00, 8 YEARS OLD AND YOUNGER IS FREE WITH PAYING ADULT....


----------



## DETACHED (Mar 13, 2006)

what about catagories?


----------



## AMFCUSTOMS559 (Aug 23, 2008)

NEWSTYLEKING said:


> TO ENTER YOUR CAR FOR THE SHOW WILL COST $40.00,DAY OF SHOW SPECTATOR PRICE IS $20.00, 8 YEARS OLD AND YOUNGER IS FREE WITH PAYING ADULT....


Are these the prices for the show in malaga this weekend? ?


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## ncridahz (Jul 15, 2008)

johnnie65 said:


> Ttt for mack 10 and street low. Backyard boogie oogie oogie! On dem thangs!


 Don't forget "moisey woisey" and 4 life"Is it Friday yet


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

Gotta sit this one out im sure it's gonna be bomb tho


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

AMFCUSTOMS559 said:


> Are these the prices for the show in malaga this weekend? ?


Yup...:yes:


----------



## Ikey Turner (Sep 10, 2009)

TTT


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

Ttt for streetlow in FRESNO.


----------



## SixOne (Nov 13, 2003)

:yes:


johnnie65 said:


> Ttt for streetlow in FRESNO.


Hey bro you going ??:dunno:


----------



## xxxxxxxxxFCCC (Jan 1, 2010)

ttt


----------



## DETACHED (Mar 13, 2006)

LOVE how i cant find a catagory list. anybody got a list? anybody catagory info?


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

SixOne said:


> :yes:Hey bro you going ??:dunno:


What's up ed? Yeah should be there with a few other members.


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

DETACHED said:


> LOVE how i cant find a catagory list. anybody got a list? anybody catagory info?


 Hey bro, pretty much slm has same categories like all other big shows. Big difference is that there is only 1st and 2nd place and the 60's are put together, not seperated. Ex: 60-64 and 65-69. Other than that around same categories and I believe classes are original, street, mild and full.


----------



## Ikey Turner (Sep 10, 2009)

If your looking for a hotel to stay in. Call Days Inn in Malaga. 559-237-6644.


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

STREETLOW'S STAYING AT THE DAYS INN,
2640 SOUTH 2ND STREET, FRESNO CA. 93706 
(559) 237-6644


----------



## xxxxxxxxxFCCC (Jan 1, 2010)

ttt


----------



## 85_Cutlass (Jun 14, 2011)

NEW FRIENDS WILL BE IN HOUSE


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)




----------



## droppedltd (Sep 3, 2007)

There's little info. What time is move in???


----------



## felix96 (Jul 3, 2008)

is this all grass area or is there blacktop,cement


----------



## PEPSI_559 (Jun 18, 2008)

PRICEZ OUTRAGEOUZ


----------



## PEPSI_559 (Jun 18, 2008)

I NEED 2 KNOW AZAP IF I PAY 2 GET IN IZ MY DOG ALLOWED IN DA ZHOW?


----------



## Junior LOC (Jun 19, 2011)

What up Gilbert?

DEDICATION STTMFT


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

NEWSTYLEKING said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

Blvd kings had 4 entries and 3 placed! Ttt.


----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

ANY PIKS FROM THE SHOW????


----------



## xxxxxxxxxFCCC (Jan 1, 2010)




----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

took first place luxury street class!!!!thanks for pic art!!!


----------



## xxxxxxxxxFCCC (Jan 1, 2010)




----------



## xxxxxxxxxFCCC (Jan 1, 2010)

STEP UR GAME UP said:


> View attachment 382498
> took first place luxury street class!!!!thanks for pic art!!!


:thumbsup: congratulations


----------



## xxxxxxxxxFCCC (Jan 1, 2010)

it was a good show streetlow......


----------



## REGALHILOW (Apr 19, 2007)




----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

I WANT TO SAY THANK YOU TO ALL THAT CAME OUT TO THE SHOW TODAY, HOPE EVERYONE GETS HOME SAFE, POST SOME PICS SOON


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## felix96 (Jul 3, 2008)




----------



## felix96 (Jul 3, 2008)




----------



## felix96 (Jul 3, 2008)




----------



## felix96 (Jul 3, 2008)




----------



## felix96 (Jul 3, 2008)




----------



## felix96 (Jul 3, 2008)




----------



## felix96 (Jul 3, 2008)




----------



## felix96 (Jul 3, 2008)




----------



## felix96 (Jul 3, 2008)

post more later wont let me upload anymore wtf:banghead:


----------



## felix96 (Jul 3, 2008)

felix96 said:


> post more later wont let me upload anymore wtf:banghead:



wtf happened


----------



## SixOne (Nov 13, 2003)

... ........................................19 _I M P A L A S

GOOD TIMES


_


----------



## SixOne (Nov 13, 2003)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

FCCC said:


> View attachment 382496
> View attachment 382497
> View attachment 382499
> View attachment 382500
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

SixOne said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

LowriderLobo said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

felix96 said:


> View attachment 382862
> View attachment 382863
> View attachment 382864
> View attachment 382865


:thumbsup:


----------



## toker1 (Jan 25, 2009)

STEP UR GAME UP said:


> View attachment 382498
> took first place luxury street class!!!!thanks for pic art!!!


 LOOKING GOOD! IS THIS THE SAME CAR I SEEN IN HOTEL PARKING LOT IN VEGAS ?


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

toker1 said:


> LOOKING GOOD! IS THIS THE SAME CAR I SEEN IN HOTEL PARKING LOT IN VEGAS ?


Probably, homie did take it to vegas this year.


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

toker1 said:


> LOOKING GOOD! IS THIS THE SAME CAR I SEEN IN HOTEL PARKING LOT IN VEGAS ?


yes sirrrrrrr,i was in vegas!!!!!!!


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

LowriderLobo said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## toker1 (Jan 25, 2009)

STEP UR GAME UP said:


> yes sirrrrrrr,i was in vegas!!!!!!!
> View attachment 383298


yup cn da ride at hotel parkimg lot clean tc homie!!!!TTT


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

LowriderLobo said:


>


*HMMMMMM.....ANOTHER WICKED .. CAR CLUB.....HMMMMM....*:dunno:


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

toker1 said:


> yup cn da ride at hotel parkimg lot clean tc homie!!!!TTT


thank its my daily driver......


----------

